# Keeping 2 Female Bearded Dragons Together



## TheHammocks (Jan 2, 2009)

We're considering purchasing a couple of 5 month old female Beardies who have been raised together. Our question is will it be ok to keep them together in the same Viv or will they fight?


----------



## devilchildsmum (Jan 7, 2009)

erm, people do house two females together without a problem but some may fight even though they have been housed together since birth. maybe having a spare viv on hand just incase they do start fighting?


----------



## wulfrun (Jun 1, 2008)

We have kept 2 female beardies together for 4 years a without any problems. But that is not to say you won't have any. beardies don't read the books so don't know what is written about they're are supposed to do. If they have been kept together with no problems this long the chances are that you won't have any.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

my 2 females live together fine but as said some may not u would just need to keep an eye on them.


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

As long as they are similar in size and you can confirm that they are definately both female, they should be fine.

You'll have to make sure that you have enough money and space for a spare set up just in case though.


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

Elvis_The_Gecko said:


> As long as they are similar in size and you can confirm that they are definately both female, they should be fine.
> 
> You'll have to make sure that you have enough money and space for a spare set up just in case though.


perfect answer cant say much more to that!


----------

